# tivo series 2dt



## dale9805 (Feb 24, 2009)

I am knew to the tivo i bought this unit because i have an n fusion
the tivo does not list my n fusion as a receiver however i have found a way around this. my trouble is gaining shell access i have searched the web everywhere and see that it can be done but can't find out how can anyone help me. returning this unit is not out of the question.
Thanks!


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Purchase PTVnet for $20. from DVRupgrade to enable USB ports and a USB adapter that works with it.


----------



## StanSimmons (Jun 10, 2000)

rbtravis said:


> Purchase PTVnet for $20. from DVRupgrade to enable USB ports and a USB adapter that works with it.


PTVnet won't work with the S2DT. S2DT requires a PROM hack to get shell access.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Stan
Sorry, with all the abreviations used in these forums i thought he meant Series 2 Directv Tivo, my mistake


----------



## dale9805 (Feb 24, 2009)

StanSimmons said:


> PTVnet won't work with the S2DT. S2DT requires a PROM hack to get shell access.


this is axactly what i need. it sounds like you know how to do this.what do i do with those numbers? i'm a tivo greenhorn. alectronic mouron,
Thanks Dale,


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You would know then that there is no real legitimate need for TiVo to have Nfusion codes then.


----------



## dale9805 (Feb 24, 2009)

classicsat said:


> You would know then that there is no real legitimate need for TiVo to have Nfusion codes then.


yes I understand why there's no n fusion codes there. you would however know why i want to get them in there, anyway i see there must be no one in this forum who knows how,or for some reason doesn't want to share.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Okay, then tell what legtitimate purpose you use the Nfusion receiver for, and need codes for it be installed on the TiVo.

And you were told how, you need a PROM mod (look it up), then you can modify the kernel, then enable telnet/FTP, then add your files.


----------



## dale9805 (Feb 24, 2009)

the n fusion is an fta sattalite receiver. i want to do this to my tivo. only for recording purposes it works now very well i love tivo, i just need it to change channels to rec. my programs when i'm away. do you frown upon fta receivers or something. I guess i don't quite understand what you mean by (legitamate).
Thanks for your help.
Dale,


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

It means you are not using it to pirate a pay TV service, as it seems a lot of people are doing.


----------



## dale9805 (Feb 24, 2009)

lol no i use my n fusion to pirate a pay tv service.
I looked into getting a prom hack seems very complicated but i'm handy with a board and a soldering iron so it may be fun. just the codes and tech. side that confuse me, Thanks for your help.
as far as using my tivo to hack a tv source You get way more bang for your buck with the n fusion.


----------



## StanSimmons (Jun 10, 2000)

If you don't feel comfortable soldering the PROM, do a google search for "Deals, Freebies, PROM Hack" there are a couple of guys on that forum that will do the PROM hack for you.

Pirating pay tv services is a forbidden subject on this board and the "Deals, Freebies" board. If you don't want to get slammed, don't talk about it.


----------



## dale9805 (Feb 24, 2009)

StanSimmons said:


> If you don't feel comfortable soldering the PROM, do a google search for "Deals, Freebies, PROM Hack" there are a couple of guys on that forum that will do the PROM hack for you.
> 
> Pirating pay tv services is a forbidden subject on this board and the "Deals, Freebies" board. If you don't want to get slammed, don't talk about it.


Thanks a lot for the info. I'm not afraid of soldering the board. Just what i have to do afterward. I don't know what to do after i put the prom in, don't 
want to do that much and be stuck. not real computer saavy this is all new to me.


----------



## dale9805 (Feb 24, 2009)

is there a tivo i could buy off ebay prefferably hi def that i could make work without prom mods and all that stuff?


----------



## robomeister (Feb 4, 2005)

Series 3 TiVos only work with cable and antenna. They do not work with satellite.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

I still don't know what non pirated service you are receiving, If you aren't doing anything illegal, it will not hurt to say.

What you will want, to not have to do a PROM mod, is a Series 1, or a Series 2 whose TSN begins with 1 or 2.

There are no true Standalone HD TiVos, just the DirecTV HR10-250 (DirecTV and OTA only, recording OTA requiring DirecTV service), and the Series 3 line (OTA and direct cable only).

To use your sort of receiver with any sort of TiVo, you need a Series 1or 2 Standalone, which are SD only.


----------



## dale9805 (Feb 24, 2009)

classicsat said:


> I still don't know what non pirated service you are receiving, If you aren't doing anything illegal, it will not hurt to say.
> 
> What you will want, to not have to do a PROM mod, is a Series 1, or a Series 2 whose TSN begins with 1 or 2.
> 
> ...


free to air receivers will pick up your local braodcast staitions legaly with a better picture than rabbit ears or rooftop antenna.thanks for your help. I should have read the forum rules more carefully before i posted.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You can get a DTA convertor box for that, and use workarounds to use it on a Series 2 DT, or get an older Series 2.


----------



## dale9805 (Feb 24, 2009)

classicsat said:


> You can get a DTA convertor box for that, and use workarounds to use it on a Series 2 DT, or get an older Series 2.


Thanks for all your help i really appreciate it.


----------

